# Some Pantheism and the New Age



## Reformed Fox (Feb 2, 2016)

It occurred to me, that very often the pantheistic, relativistic, secular, new age spiritualism which pervades the modern world if often hidden behind genuine values or truths, or mixed with reputable aspects of Christianity. I find that it is relatively rare that this ideology is fully forthcoming and exposed.

In any case, I happened across this article this morning and found it (and the comments section) to be quite edifying, in that I have never seen such a "good" representation of the other side. I felt inclined to share the piece here.

http://www.dailykos.com/stories/201...Matters-1-Life-s-Universal-Feedback-Mechanism


----------



## MW (Feb 2, 2016)

Reformed Fox said:


> I felt inclined to share the piece here.



I guess he would put that down to the universal feedback mechanism. 

But neither this nor the mechanical theory can account for will, nor can it dignify will with the qualities of personhood or the formation of beliefs. The mechanistic scheme is reduced to nonsense by the simple fact that the person's belief in mechanism must itself be mechanistic and is therefore not a genuine personal belief. The spiritist's belief is also reduced to nonsense by the fact that the belief is universal, therefore not individual, and so not genuinely his or her belief, but the belief of the universe running through the individual. Only the biblical doctrine of imago Dei accounts for the personal nature of the will in its self-determining and reasonable functionality as a genuine reflection of being made to exercise dominion in the service of God and finding perfection in communion with God.


----------



## Physeter (Feb 29, 2016)

I immediately had to stop reading this. It made no sense to me. It doesn't look Christian. Instead a reads like Pantheism which a very different than the God of the Bible.


----------

